# What do you think?



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

I just bought my betta the 2.5 gallon Minibow tank. He has 2 silk plants, a spongebob cave and 3/4" of gravel. I would like to get a little snail in there to help keep the gravel cleaner, and maybe 1 neon tetra. Does this sound okay? I am also fine with just the snail...


----------



## BettasForever (Jan 18, 2011)

Yes, you can. Be sure to post pics of your new little buddies if you get a snail/neon tetra or both!


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Are you cycling you tank??
I would just get the snail if not.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

I would have cycled it when I got it, but this was an emergency buy. Butterfly's tank started leaking and I needed something new, so I went all out and got this nice tank.  I will def post pics if I get some!  I think I will just buy a lil snail buddy for Butterfly.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Don't put a neon in there! They need groups of at least 5 or more. Just stick with the snail.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Haha, okay, snail it is!  What exactly do snails do for aquariums? I always thought they cleaned up the bottom gravel, but do they do more?


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

Yah, don't get the neon. Snails will clean the gravel and eat algea.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Snails also poop a lot, so you will probably have to up your water changes anyway. They contribute more waste than they clean.


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

Yes, they do poop alot. I would just get some pond snails. Bettas like eating the babies!


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Haha, eek! I don't need more poopies!  And aw, I wouldn't want to see my betta eat the babies! I don't want to breed them, just want Butterfly to have a buddy... but hehe, maybe I'll just stick with Butterfly in the tank! The tank seems so big, I've never had a tank above 1.5 gallons!  I love it though, it's so cool.


----------



## scootshoot (Oct 11, 2010)

Sweeda88 said:


> Snails also poop a lot, so you will probably have to up your water changes anyway. They contribute more waste than they clean.


Agreed, in tanks 5 gallons or less I prefer Ghost Shrimp (minimal bioload)


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Ooooh, those sound interesting! What do they do, how big are they, will they hurt my betta? Sorry about the 20 questions, hehe, I really don't know!  Thanks for the help, guys and gals.


----------



## naturegirl243 (Aug 1, 2010)

Snails are deffinatly dirty I have one in my 5 gal mini bow and it dirtys up pretty fast.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

EEK! Okay, no snails for me! I want something that cleans more than it dirties. If that exists...  And I love Mini Bows, aren't they great!


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

Shrimp are great. They barely add to the bioload and are good scavengers. The only problem you might have is your Betta trying to eat them.

And yes, those tanks are great, I have three.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

MMuahahaha! The poor little shrimp. "No no no, I'm just your cleaning shrimp! Don't eat ME!" scurry under the cave... hehe. How big do they get, could I keep one in my size tank?


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

Depends on what kind of shrimp you get. I believe Ghost Shrimp get about 2-3 inches as adults. But sense shrimp have such low bioloads you can put them in seemingly small tanks. So yeah, you can put one or two in your 2.5 gal.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Cool! Hehe, thanks so much! I will definitely look into getting one of those!  BTW, you are lucky! You have a bunch of bettas. I want just one more HM so badly, but my parents say "Nuh-uh! You have 3!"  They are totally right, but still...


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

It is good to have a limit though. Otherwise, your whole life will be the motto, 'just one more'. Next thing you know, you are like me who got my first Betta 6 months ago and now have 10 plus more that have passed away.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm at my limit right now. Taking care of my fish is starting to feel a BIT overwhelming, so I know it would be a bad idea to get more right now. Even if I had more tanks/space, I wouldn't get more.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

WOW, you got your first betta 6 months ago Aluyasha? WOWZA! I'm very sorry that you have lost so many in such a short space of time, but now you have quite a few healthy and happy bettas, right?  Hehe, I think I was 6 when I got my first betta, and before now I'd only ever have 1 at a time, and my mom cleaned the tank for me. In the past year I've had 5 bettas. The first 2 bettas died of Ich. I've had Liberty for 7.5 months, and I got Dumbo 10/21/10. Those buys were planned. Then I stumbled across Butterfly, and I couldn't let him go! Hehe. So that is how I ended up with 3. If I came across a really rare treat at Petco I'd have trouble letting it go, but I'd also have trouble convincing my parents so I have a balance. ;P


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

Well, I have actually owned Bettas before. But I never was truely interested in them until I got Abacus (the clump starter) 6 months ago. 
What can I say, I have an obsessive personality. 

Plum D, Trout, Finger, Darcia, and Stahl were the Bettas that died during this period.

Before being interested in Bettas. I had 7 ferrets.
And I have always had large numbers of cats (I am at my lowest number now with 3 of them).


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

I've had 2 die since I got Sequin in October. Aurora and an unnamed blue VT female from Petco. I miss Aurora. The blue girl died the first night I had her.


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

Darcia was doomed from the start, having many diseases at once when I bought him. He lived about 4 days.
Stahl I had for around 3 months, he had always been a sickly Betta. I think his old age along with a mystery illness is what got him.
Trout got dropsy after a month of having her. I had to euthanize her.
Finger I gave to my mom. Together we owned him for about 5 months. He was old when I got him and he died of old age.
And Plum D suddenly got ich for seemingly no reason. He was almost white so I did not notice the ich spots until it was too late. I had him about 2 months.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Aw! That is sad. Well, I only really got interested last January. I got a "HM" which was really just a Delta at Petco. He lived in a 1.5 gallon tank with a filter, and I didn't even notice that his fins were clamped because I barely knew anything about bettas! But he got Ich and died after 3 months. I didn't even know it was Ich until looking back. I just thought he, ya know, died? So I just rinsed everything and let the filter run for a few days and then bought 3 guppies. Because I didn't put in new gravel or use soap (still didn't know it was ich or even what ich was!) the guppies were all dead within 3 weeks. I bought a little VT I named Rainbow or Bo 05/26/10. He lasted a little longer because I tried giving him Bettafix for a while, but he still got Ich and died 07/06/10. Well, a few days before I cleaned out my mom's fridge and in return she said she'd buy me another betta. So, we went to Petco and I picked out Liberty. I still have him! He isn't nearly as magnificent looking as when I got him, but he is still very pretty. Phew, okay, that's my story!


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

Owning pets is a learning process. You never know everything from the start. Even if you read a lot of infomation about Bettas, you still will make mistakes because some things you have to experince.
Glad to hear of your success with your current Bettas! I hope they all stay healthy and happy.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

I had a few Bettas throughout high school that I kept in those decorative "rose bowls". I feel so bad looking back on it. The aren't really any bigger than the cups they come in. You would THINK I would have known a living creature would be miserable in such a small container, but I had no clue. Poor fishies!


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

There is alot of things I regret looking back on how I took care of my past Bettas before I knew how to properly keep them.
At least we take good care of our fish now!


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Yes. Now I'm obsessed with keeping all of my fish happy. I never knew hos much a fish could consume your thoughts!


----------



## coolcucumber (Jan 16, 2011)

I wouldnt get just one neon  they are schooling fish, and require atleast 3-4 to be happy


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

Your boy already has a buddy it's YOU! Neons will nip and snails make a lot of waste.....


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Hahaha! Yeah, I guess I'm his buddy. But he's probably bored a lot, I want to give him something to do or swim with or play tag with.  Definitely want a ghost shrimp now! Does anyone know if Petsmart/petco carries them and how much they cost?


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

They're like 33 cents each at PetSmart, I think. REALLY cheap. lol


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

My Petco does not sell them. But my Petsmart does. They are like 30-50 cents or sometimes you can buy 12 for $1.50 or something like that.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

:O Okay, that is within my budget!!!!!!! Hahahahaha, that is crazy!  I will try to get 1 or 2 then. Sounds awesome.  Thanks so much everyone!


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

I am about to go get 1 or 2 ghost shrimp. Post pics later!


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

Try to avoid milky white ones (normally means they are sick). Go for clear coloured ghost shrimp. Good luck!


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

*New catfish! *

Hey! Just got back from Petsmart, and guess what? No ghost shrimp! That made me a grouchy puss until I talked to a nice lady there and she reccomended a nice baby catfish. She promised that as long as my betta didn't hurt him, he would be fine. So, without further adieu, I would like to introduce my new catfish! I'm not sure what to name the poor little baby, but I like the name Benny!  So, anyone think I made a bad choice? I hope I made a good choice, but Butterfly keeps bugging fishy.  He is a peppered cory catfish, and he was I think the smallest in his group. I sure hope Butterfly adjusts and leaves him alone, I like the lil guy!


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

That is NOT a good choice, I'm sorry. Cory's need soft fine substrate, and groups of 3 or more, in a 10 gallon at LEAST.


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

I Agree with Sweeda.
And for future trips to the petsore remember this, most petstore employees actually know nothing about animals.


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

Plus, Cories grow to be like 3 inches or so. So he will not stay that size.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Eek, really? Oh no! Aw! I don't want the poor guy to die or get hurt. Crap, I always make bad decisions!


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Hey, it's not your fault! You didn't know any better. I'd suggest bringing him back. Maybe check Petco for ghost shrimp instead?


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Oh man, I still feel awful!  I seriously could cry, I don't want any harm to befall any animal, but when it's my fault!... Well, I'll try bringing him back thursday, that is the nearest that I could bring him back. If I bring him back and she's still there, there was a white marble VT female with blue streaks in her fins that I literally fell in love with but left behind. If she or her twin sister are still there, I will get her instead. Man, ugh, I feel awful about Benny!


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

That cory should be fine until you return it, do not worry. We have all done that before. I bought a silver tipped shark once for my 15 gallon and came home to find that those fish grow to be over 2 feet long and need brackish water. I returned him and got some platies, all was well. 

Just to be sure, if you buy that female you are not putting it with the male are you?


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Oh my! I don't think a 2 foot anything should be in a fish tank!  That would terrify me, it'd be like a little shark! I don't really like sharks. I think they are amazing, but scary.
And no way would I put a female betta with a male! I know apparantly know nothing about cute little catfish, but I know lots about bettas. I would keep her in a 1/2 gallon starter tank until I could get her something bigger... but I have all of the supplies she would need, and it would be loads better than the cup, right?
Ah, poor Benny! Well, he is exploring right now, and sniffling with his whiskers for some fallen food. I hope he found some! Butterfly is following him around and copying him now. He's only nipped him once more. Poor guy has to be returned now.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Just make sure you never buy an animal without researching it first, no matter what the pet store people tell you.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

I won't now! I just thought Benny was cute, and if you follow the 1" of fish per gallon rule he should have been fine in that size tank with room for my betta... sigh... oh well. There isn't any way I could keep him? Butterfly seems to like him... :'(


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Absolutely not. Cories do best in groups of at least 5. Your tank is only suitable for one fish. Plus cories like sand, your gravel looks rough. The peppered cories get at least two inches, so actually following the one inch per gallon you would need at least a 15 gallon (3 in for betta and 12.5 in for the cories).


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Alright, I'll see if I can take him back thursday. :'(
And it's not my fault, the lady seemed really nice and she promised that the betta might be a little mean at first, but then he would adjust and the catfish would just be a peaceful buddy for him that cleans a little. Plus, there are loads of sites that say cory's can be kept in groups of 1 or 2... I'm just a nieve teen apparantly, but I can't get a 15 gallon for just a couple fish. D:


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

For now, do you have anything to feed the cory until you return him? They cannot live off of just what the Betta misses.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

I let a few pellets soak in water and then let them sink for him to find, I think he got them. I also have some flakes, but those cloud water very quickly... but if you think that is a good idea, I'll put a few of those in to sink for food.


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

That should be fine.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Okay, that's good. :'( Ugh, poor Benny! He's so spunky right now, exploring the sides of the wall and then "sniffling" for food on the plants and gravel... poor lil guy. How big do you think those tanks are at Petsmart they keep the fish in? There were about 10 of his species and 20 of another kind in one tank. That's a definite overload! But all of those fish were okay. Now he has to go back! Ugh, I guess I should stop moaning and try to figure out how to convince my mom to let me save the little white girl.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

They only use smaller tanks there because they know that the fish will be going to a new home soon, not because it's suitable for long term housing.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

I know, but now Benny has to go back to it! I hope someone nice gives him a good new home.


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

Petstores also use smaller tanks because the stress of the size usually distracts the agressive fish from fighting.


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

He will surely find a new home, cories are one of the most popular fish to own.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Me, too. Are you SURE you can't just get a larger tank? Walmart has a bare 10 gallon with no lid for $14. You could just keep the water level a bit lower so your Betta won't jump out. Then you could get 2 buddies for your Cory.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

I wish! But I love tanks with lids, so I can fill them up and utilize the space... My betta would be just blissful with a tank that size! But 10 gallons is a huge tank, and a good portion of my dresser is taken up with ATT boxes and things. My room is the only one with some kind of chord connection... Plus I absolutely love my Mini Bow, I think it looks good and Butterfly has already blow a bubble nest in it... his first one since I got him. Ugh! Poor lil Benny. He's so very spunky! 
Thanks for your help guys!


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

He will find a new home, do not worry about that.
And if you are still planning on getting ghost shrimp, just wait to you see how cute those little guys can be. 
They even swim around the tank like fish. And you can see them grab things with their little hands and put it in their mouths.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Haha, aww! Well, I don't think Petco sells them (which is a bummer because it is closer to my house) and Petsmart didn't have any at all! And they don't get new shipments until friday or something, and if I have to return Benny thursday then I can't get any! Ugh, what a mess.


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

Do you have a local petstore? They normally sell them, and sometimes red cherry shrimp too.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Nope. Well, there is one place I have never gone to before, I might try there... and there is Fintastic Aquariums, I know they have them, but I won't ever ever ever buy anything from there. The tanks themselves were alright, but they had 4 bettas on the counter, all with less than 1/6 gallon. One had so little water, his back was literally out of the water. He had to flop really hard just to get his back wet, it broke my heart. D': I could never buy anything from there.


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

Well, if you find any other fish stores near you. Just call them and ask if they have shrimp, that way you do not have to drive everywhere for nothing.

Most places sell shrimp because they are commonly used as feeders for large fish.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Aw, poor shrimpies! 
Well, Benny is doing very well this morning. I fed Butterfly his pellets and then put a few flakes in to sink down to Benny. Butterfly was very helpful then. He would try to eat them, but then spit them out. They sank much faster that way! I hope he finds them.


----------

